# 2WW - +ve on 9dpt - did I test too early?



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

I know, I know, I shouldn't have tested yet.  

I am due to test this Thursday after et on Sat 14th.  Thursday would also be when my AF would be due, so I've just done a First Response test.  It's an early test that you can use 3 days before AF is due.

It came up positive and my question is this:
Could the hcg injection i had on 11th August (12 days ago) to promote ovulation still interfere with this result?  

dying of suspense
xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fingers crossed Morgan, praying those levels keep on rising.


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

hi morgan,

as you will know from the 2ww I am slightly addicted to hpts! I've done one every day since saturday and have got positives every time, although I am concerned that it only a faint line.

It is posible for you to still have hcg hormone in your system for up to 14 days although I don't think that this is common. There is a link about hcg levels on the 2ww board which you may find useful, it has some examples of positive pregnancy test which i found very reassuring.

My advice to you is (although I don't practice what I preach) leave a couple more days before testing again.

love hammy xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for your help, guys.  It's still showing +ve this morning but I'm not going to trust it until I get the blood test on Thursday.


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi,

I did hpt on day 9 after et and got + and did test every day for about 2 months just to make sure it wasn't a mistake. Even after the scans I still worried (and did tests every week or so up to month 7 (how sad is that)). 

As you can tell from the other posts you are not alone in doing them early or frequently.

Just try not to do too many,as in the end it is a waste of money.

Congrats and good luck 

Carol


----------

